

A service for publishing to Twitter, Facebook and more - jorgenhorstink
http://socialpublish.io/

======
jorgenhorstink
I released socialpublish.io a week ago. It has an easy to use API for pushing
messages to social media platforms. It does not use RSS-feeds like dlvr.it and
TwitterFeed, resulting in no delays and more control of what you publish
where. Plugin available for WordPress, working on other plugins.

If you've any comments, remarks, suggestions, criticism, I'd love to hear it!

